# DS #1992: Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles (USA)



## tempBOT (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2833^^Contributed by Railgun​


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 6, 2008)

Well now we can pass judgment.


----------



## pasc (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno why, but: YAY, waiting finally has an end ! I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 6, 2008)

Hope this comes out good, been waiting.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

downloading now


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

i've been waiting all day for this one


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 6, 2008)

What are some of the first impressions?  Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to try it until really late tonight.


----------



## JPH (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, you beat me to it Railer!

Maybe this won't be as disappointing as it looks


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't try it until my brother stops playing my DS. :'(


----------



## Railgun (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Ah, you beat me to it Railer!
> 
> Maybe this won't be as disappointing as it looks



i won the gbatemp nfo post race 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i waited for this game, try it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, nice filename^^


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 6, 2008)

Graphics and menus are looking good.


----------



## TeraS (Feb 6, 2008)

tested the game and it runs around30-40fps

gameplay aint smooth, graphics is ok


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, so, after all, it WAS real! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, as said, I'll have to try it and pass judgement... I sincerely hope this game's good, I've been waiting for it for quite a while now, but the lack of coverage, both official and from fansites, didn't help to keep me waiting patiently.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 6, 2008)

Somehow I'm too scared to test this one. I fear that it is the ULTIMATESTEST SHITE! 

But off course, I could be very wrong....well, maybe possibly, obviously...


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not bad.  A little annoying when you fall off the platform and have to go all the way back and start again.  It's Onimusha mixed with Prince of Persia.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 6, 2008)

Quite fun, nice style with background noises. Graphics are nice, frame rate okay, terrain is awesome. Died at a trap, lol.
This is a pretty big release, 100 ppl viewing topic.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 6, 2008)

I wanted to go to bed early :S

now im still doing that... but with this game on my ds


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

the opening scene was a bit choppy, i'm using a cyclo ds 2gb kingston anyone experience choppyness? and it's funny when you die lol



QUOTE(grubbymitts @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> It's Onimusha mixed with Prince of Persia.



haven't had any action yet, just jumping from platform to platform and avoiding spikes.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 6, 2008)

Does it still have that whole cheesy two story line thing?

edit: grammatical mistake


----------



## Law (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> the opening scene was a bit choppy, i'm using a cyclo ds 2gb kingston anyone experience choppyness? and it's funny when you die lol



Yeah, but only on the intro rest of it has been pretty good.

Although, I don't like the game much, but I didn't like Assassins Creed either.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Does it still have that whole cheesy two story line thing?
> 
> edit: grammatical mistake
> 
> ...



same here, was kinda expecting this game to be like the console version.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 6, 2008)

It's choppy, that's for sure. Some parts are smoother than others, but I've seen smother 3D on the Ds before.

It's not as bad as Brothers in Arms, but I just wish it was smoother.

Gameplay wise it's a good platformer. Combat is good so far and the touch screen mini games are ok.

One of them is essentially Elite Beat Agents with no music.

My only gripes are the frame rate and loading times. Everything else is bearable so far.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 6, 2008)

So far, it kinda reminds me of those Pirates of the Caribbean games.  I like it.  Maybe not everyone's type of game, but it seems like it will be fun.  I just got to the part where a dude is telling you to go find a chalice.  I've never played any AC games before, so I don't know how it compares to any of them.


Yeah, the opening flyby is choppy.  Rest of the game seems to run OK though.  Seems less than 30-40 fps though.

Working fine on an R4.

(Yay!  First post using our replacement modem!)


----------



## pasc (Feb 6, 2008)

Man ! GREAT !  I think the way they did it was the best, I'm happy it isn't 3rd Person.

Another great ubisoft ds title ! Yay

EDIT: Cool sleath kills ! The only thing I found weird so far is that there is no VA in the vis.

EDIT 2: Rayder... Pirates of the Caribbean had a much worse Engine, much less freedom and a badder swordfight (althought 2 was nice )


----------



## Beelzebozo (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice ! Been waiting for this one for some time.

Im going to try it after work...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

don't worry solved it, need to double jump.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

This game officially blows.

Especially the part where you have to apply pressure points.


----------



## pasc (Feb 6, 2008)

it's just a minigame so get over it. I already love it. (Headphones ftw !)


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

it's very elite beat agents though.


----------



## blackmaff (Feb 6, 2008)

Gonna fire this badboy up as soon as it finishes downloading woop!


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> This game officially blows.
> 
> Especially the part where you have to apply pressure points.



my touch screen is all out of whack in certain locations, which means that the minigame is preventing me from continuing in the game.


----------



## pasc (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This game officially blows.
> ...



So what about the gameplay ?

Oh and: Can anyone explain the hype ? Is a brand name enough ?


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



It's stealth, you run around, get your weapon a few stages into the game, fighting is repetative.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 6, 2008)

The games not that bad. Actually more then i expected. And yea fighting is repetitive.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually like this game a lot.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I'm not surprised at the repetitive comments, the console version was uber repetitive.

I'm not that interested in the handheld version given I've finished the console, so I'm going to skip this one.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

lol i've had enough now, going to play my psp, keep dieing


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> The games not that bad. Actually more then i expected. And yea fighting is repetitive.



It's actually almost exactly what I expected. The framerate is choppy, much like _Bros. In Arm DS_ (of which I'm willing to bet this is the same graphics engine), the controls are just okay, the action gameplay elements are fun and somewhat inspired but are hindered somewhat by the controls, and the overall presentation lacks any polish. Playable, kinda fun, but not great. When _Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword_ (yes, shameless plug) arrives, then we'll know action greatness on the DS.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This game officially blows.
> ...



I think you're gonna be prevented from playing half the DS library of games...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah the controls are kind of clunky, espically when you are trying to make a jump :S


----------



## Jax (Feb 6, 2008)

I can assume there's no wall humping glitch on this one...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm liking it.. 

The controls for movement are good.. 
Fighting is a little weird, but you get used to it.. something like "z-targeting" would have worked perfectly.. 
The frame rate is a little choppy on cut-scenes, but in game it's perfect.. the graphic engine looks a lot like Brothers in Arms.. 
The minigames (pick pocket and pressure points) are kinda boring, but it's a very small part of the game, The pressure points stuff is exactly like EBA/Ouendan.. but without music, which sux cause on Ouendan I was used to follow the rythm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On general.. the game is really fun, one of the best action games I played on the DS.. there are some stupid things thought, I just pick pocket a guard and then killed him.. why couldn't I just kill him first!?


----------



## JPH (Feb 6, 2008)

It's as shitty as I expected it to be.
The graphics are crap, but of course 3D graphics on DS are always going to look like crap.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



No, I can actually play Ouendan/2/EBA and other touch screen games just fine, this one however is a royal PITA.


----------



## Urza (Feb 7, 2008)

Should have been a 2D sidescroller like the phone version.


----------



## dmonkey21 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



ummm, why don't you just recalibrate it...
People forget that the NDS's original interface has some useful features lol...


----------



## 23qwerty (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought this game was due out in March   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway I played it... it is pretty terrible  :


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 7, 2008)

I like it !

not too gimicky with the touch screen and quite fun.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> It's as shitty as I expected it to be.
> The graphics are crap, but of course 3D graphics on DS are always going to look like crap.



Oh, contraire. I've seen my share of great-looking games on the DS, though Altair's Chronicles ain't one of them. The aesthetic is nice, but the execution is...well, yeah, it's crap. Well, okay it's not crap, but it's not great, either. I think the engine worked well for BiA DS, but for this -- something that's trying to convey a more storybook ancient setting (ala Prince of Persia) -- it's not pretty enough. Now, Square Enix and Team Ninja, just to name a couple of game makers, have shown that a lot can be done with the DS. It takes finesse to work that illusion, but it can certainly be done. Of course, I wouldn't expect either EA or Ubisoft (in this case, of course) to pull that off. So far, as far as big western publishers are concerned, Acti-Blizzard probably does the most respectable job on their Nintendo offerings.

But I digress...

Anyway, I'm actually starting to enjoy the game. It's every bit as frustrating as BiA DS was, but it's also almost as satisfying. It plays very much like the Tomb Raider DS game did, except you can see Altair much better than you could Lara in her game. I just wish more developers had the balls to do what Itagaki is doing with Dragon Sword or Nintendo did with Phantom Hourglass, `cause -- man -- the stylus can work really nicely for an action game on the DS.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 7, 2008)

personally i find the touchscreen being main controls tiresome and awkward
given the choice i'd go buttons every time.


----------



## Urza (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> personally i find the touchscreen being main controls tiresome and awkward
> given the choice i'd go buttons every time.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm really liking it.. you people should try playing it a little longer..


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've gotten into the sewers at the hospital so far.
Haven't played that long yet.

How far is everyone else?


----------



## Urza (Feb 7, 2008)

I just made it out of the first sewer.

Think I'm done with this though.


----------



## piepants (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm liking it. The graphics aren't perfect, but they don't make me vomit either. The gameplay is fun.

As long as it's not as agitating as Phantom Hourglass was, then it's alright in my books.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I've gotten into the sewers at the hospital so far.
> Haven't played that long yet.
> 
> How far is everyone else?



Yeah, just finished the sewer part, and it was fun. Very Prince of Persia / Tomb Raider.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

Finished the sewers after the hospital.. the combat gets a little repetitive.. and sometimes the spikes get you, when they don't get you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The game doesn't seem too long.. I'll finish this while waiting for Apollo Justice..


----------



## GizmoDuck (Feb 7, 2008)

Despite finishing the game and getting most Achievements, I was really, really, really disappointed with Assassin's Creed.  However, I still have faith in this franchise and hope this game is good.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> personally i find the touchscreen being main controls tiresome and awkward
> given the choice i'd go buttons every time.



Are you talking about this game or DS games in general? The touch screen aren't the main controls in this game. It's only used for mini games and a few options.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(xpike @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Despite finishing the game and getting most Achievements, I was really, really, really disappointed with Assassin's Creed.Â However, I still have faith in this franchise and hope this game is good.



Well, hopefully your faith won't be based on this particular chapter in the franchise, because you might hang it up altogether.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, IGN 7-ed it.


----------



## dib (Feb 7, 2008)

So what's the deal with the romplanet hacked release of this game?


----------



## Popin (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought the game was due out in March. I have to go download this.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 7, 2008)

Some vids for those who are wondering whether to bother or not (includes a video review):

http://media.ds.ign.com/media/906/906298/vids_1.html


----------



## Kellicros (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> personally i find the touchscreen being main controls tiresome and awkward
> given the choice i'd go buttons every time.


I disagree, I find the diagonal pad control much more tiresome than the stylus.

As for the game, i can live with the graphics, platforming and battles but I find the stealing and interrogating mini game extremely annoying, the cheap EBA rip-off is not even fun...


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 7, 2008)

I really like this game. I just find the fighting a tad bit too slow.


----------



## shred6waves (Feb 7, 2008)

did anyone notice this doesnt have "altair's chronicles" anywhere in it? the main title is just "assassins creed" and the credits, etc etc.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Feb 7, 2008)

I am trying to play this on my CycloDS (Black) and I am getting:
"ERROR: Filesystem is too fragmented!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also get this error playing trying to play JUMP! Ultimate Stars. Is something wrong with my SD Card?
All my other games work fine, and its not because of it trying to create a save. Rayman worked making a save file...


----------



## HopOnRocks (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been playing this game on my M3 Perfect SD and it has been running smooth.
But whenever I get to the "Sewer Level" I come across a part where I have to blow into the mic to open a chest. Every time I get here my DS locks up.
Has this been happening to anyone else? I can't see it being the M3's fault. It maybe a bug in the game I have.


----------



## Mars (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> It's as shitty as I expected it to be.
> The graphics are crap, but of course 3D graphics on DS are always going to look like crap.



While I do agree that this game is crap, there are some good-looking games on DS. Have you played Mario Hoops?


----------



## Pulse (Feb 7, 2008)

This game could have been much worse!!!
so i dont think its crap.
it has some repetitiveness, gfx aren't the best DS can offer, some hiccups here and there, but still an enjoyable game.
id give it a 7-7.5


----------



## UncutYayo (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW, this game blows! It's really awful.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > personally i find the touchscreen being main controls tiresome and awkward
> ...



I'm talking about the DS in general
I think the AC controls are fine.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ubersk8kid @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I am trying to play this on my CycloDS (Black) and I am getting:
> "ERROR: Filesystem is too fragmented!"Â
> 
> 
> ...


I get that too sometimes, but it just seems that like the last 32-64MB of my micro sd are somehow corrupt, it started happenning after I used the microsd in my mp3 player, while having some kinda buggy firmware on it. I usually fix it by deleting something else and copying the game again. And you might also try to keep some file on the corrupted part, it will take up some space but you shouldn't run into this problem again. It weird tho because the files are read ok on PC. The cyclo's reader might be a bit more sensitive for this kind of stuff maybe. Defrag didn't fix it for me. Got the first or second batch white cyclo, seems the hardware didn't change much


----------



## enarky (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(MagNetCZ @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ubersk8kid @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to play this on my CycloDS (Black) and I am getting:
> ...


Copy everything over to your PCs HDD, format the SD card and copy over again. That should fix it.


----------



## test84 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah, It could've been better as a sidescroller. 
not a bad game but, ...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally I thought the game was ok, could be a lot worse.  Some nice textures and I reckon they've done a decent job with making an engine but it looks like it was done within 6 months, needed more work on tarting some stuff up. I'm also sure that the framerate could have been better. 

Controls should have been a lot better, characters AI are pretty weak theres been better on 32/64 bit consoles.

Game was finished pretty damn quickly and I don't really see me going back to it ever but for some reason I finished it!  Another thing is that I reckon that this was created with a possible mobile port in mind.

Anyway not bad not great just average. Not 2008's best 3D DS game I guess you'll have to wait for Insecticide for that.


----------



## yamihami (Feb 7, 2008)

hey i dun know y but i cant even load altair chronicles using my r4? any1 knows wat the problem is?
when i start a white screen appears, and it hangs there...


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(yamihami @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> hey i dun know y but i cant even load altair chronicles using my r4? any1 knows wat the problem is?
> when i start a white screen appears, and it hangs there...


I can play fine with Firmware 1.13.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2008)

Me too, with firmware 1.13.


----------



## yamihami (Feb 7, 2008)

mine is chinese ver 1.15 is there any diff btw a chinese ver and eng ver??


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 7, 2008)

*gameplay vid part 1*

*gameplay vid part 2*


i couldn't stand the controls myself, the AI is stupid i agree, and when trying to use your sword it's slow and you can't cancel your attack so they can hack away at you while you are doing that, those thin poles that you have to jump across are the most annoying :S i'm guessing that if the ps3 is just as bad, i'm glad i didn't buy that either.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(dib @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> So what's the deal with the romplanet hacked release of this game?



The hacked release is german, italien and spanish. the orginal release is only english, frence and spanish.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> i couldn't stand the controls myself, the AI is stupid i agree, and when trying to use your sword it's slow and you can't cancel your attack so they can hack away at you while you are doing that, those thin poles that you have to jump across are the most annoying :S i'm guessing that if the ps3 is just as bad, i'm glad i didn't buy that either.



Thanks for the vids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I might give it a go if I get bored or something. I hated the 360 version. Played it for 20 minutes before I popped Mass Effect back in.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2008)

I like this game, I'll probably play it for hours!


----------



## dib (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dib @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal with the romplanet hacked release of this game?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I hated the 360 version. Played it for 20 minutes before I popped Mass Effect back in.



yeah this game really did survive on hype and that girl jade raymond...


----------



## Selxis (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I thought Assassins Creed PS3/Xbox360 was one of the best games in years.

And you played for 20 minutes and stopped? Woah, such judgement you have!


----------



## MaHe (Feb 7, 2008)

I played it 'till the end and I think it was REALLY overhyped. And the ending just pissed me off.
What the hell were they thinking when they put that sci-fi mind-controling orange crap in the game?! Why did it end with a cliffhanger? Why do I have to fight thousands of soldiers in the end for no apparent reason?

EDIT: I'm talking about the 360 version. The DS version is kinda lame (ok, it sucks, 360 version was at least half-decent, this one isn't).


----------



## azotyp (Feb 7, 2008)

Very good ds game, for me it is one of the greatest ds games (I dont care about others opinion, cose this is how I see it and dont care about others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## halljames (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I have just had 20 minutes play while at work, and I certainly will be giving it a few hours tonight.  I like the graphics, the gameplay seemed good.  Yes I think I will like this.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Very good ds game, for me it is one of the greatest ds games (I dont care about others opinion, cose this is how I see it and dont care about others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go azotyp! I'll try it tonight. I often like games that people think are "average" games!


----------



## Neko (Feb 7, 2008)

ACAC is a great game , the game plays well.
Graphics are okay for a DS Game.
Minigames are okay , they only appear once or so in each level.

I don't know why most of you think this one sucks.
Maybe because you keep losing ?


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2008)

Its really easy, but really fun! I like it alot!


----------



## Torte (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ No. It just sucks.

Btw, any glitches you guys find?

I've become invisible for 10s, 
died -> gameover screen half-second -> resurrect on spot -> owned by ogre, 
leapt to my death to find myself respawning AHEAD of where I died.

Too awesome


----------



## pasc (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, don't ask me why but I want to finish this game. The soundeffects seem very good the graphic engine looks superb (looking from the rooftops wtf ?) (killing ppl form behind using stealth ftw !).

I think the controls could have been better BUT once you got the hang of it you won't put this game aside anymore.

More stuff to note.

- The puzzles and stuff are very prince of persia ish.

- Being followed by guards and killing them one by one on the rooftop is fun !

- Doing Combos in Swordfights rocks ! 

- Jumping from high buildings gives you a feel of freedom

And: SURE, the graphics could have been better, but there is so much stuff going on I don't mind.

This is as close as a portable assassins creed can get and I'm happy they made it !

(Oh, and... please guys, don't come with that "teh PSP could has handeles tiz gam muCH Betta !" crap cause the loading times suck. Basta.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Well, don't ask me why but I want to finish this game. The soundeffects seem very good the graphic engine looks superb (looking from the rooftops wtf ?) (killing ppl form behind using stealth ftw !).
> 
> I think the controls could have been better BUT once you got the hang of it you won't put this game aside anymore. Controls are absolutely fine.
> 
> ...


The only thing I hate is that those gigantic pillars of fire kill you in one hit, but fire on oil just burns you.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

Im gonna check it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made a assasins creed minicity please visit it : Assasins Creed Minicity


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 7, 2008)

On a personal note! I think its quite a good game.

Rayders cheat.dat has cheats for Assassin Creed If anyone dares to use them.

I wont as i like to unlock and complete games 100% without any help.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

I wanna ask something
Are the graphics good, Like call of duty 4 DS ?
Because i liked that graphics


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would give the graphics 7.5/10 but hey if the game is enjoyable and Long (I hope) who cares as i dont think they are terrible graphics , they are fine.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(terminator99 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> On a personal note! I think its quite a good game.
> 
> Rayders cheat.dat has cheats for Assassin Creed If anyone dares to use them.
> 
> ...


lol people need cheats for this?


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(terminator99 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I would give the graphics 7.5/10 but hey if the game is enjoyable and Long (I hope) who cares as i dont think they are terrible graphics , they are fine.



Thanx


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey! 0xyG3N great choice of games, Revenent Wings is great!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

Jup


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im looking forward for this game:- Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of the Ancient Arts. It Looks good and fast


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(terminator99 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Im looking forward for this game:- Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of the Ancient Arts. It Looks good and fast



Looks nice , but the graphics not

Im looking forward to Command & Destroy that game rocks


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nanostray 2 is looking hot aswell!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow looks Hotttt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Release date ?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Well, don't ask me why but I want to finish this game. The soundeffects seem very good the graphic engine looks superb (looking from the rooftops wtf ?) (killing ppl form behind using stealth ftw !).
> 
> I think the controls could have been better BUT once you got the hang of it you won't put this game aside anymore.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of what you said. Again, I think the game does a lot of things right, but -- like BiA DS -- the framerate hinders the gameplay. What I mean is, Altair's movements aren't as fluid as I think they really should be, considering the type of acrobatics he's pulling off; rather, he just jerks onto things here & there. It works, yeah, but I'll find myself falling because of both the framerate and the camera. The camera will often leave Altair behind 3-D walls and objects while having to fight off enemies. Plus, the game lacks so much polish.

But yeah, the combos are pretty cool, especially counter attacks, which remind me a bit of Onimusha: Dawn Dreams -- the counters reward you with one-hit kills if timed right. The on-roof travel, surprisingly, has some feeling of height, which is no small feat on the DS. And the graphics (sans the character models) are pretty nice-looking. Also, the music is very atmospheric.

If you like this game, you should go back and try that Tomb Raider DS game; it's a lot like this one (with many of the same frustrations due to the graphics, perspective and all that). Also Pirates of the Caribbean: The World's End has similar gameplay.    Neither game is great, but both are fun in the same way that Altair's Chronicles is.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(terminator99 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Im looking forward for this game:- Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of the Ancient Arts. It Looks good and fast



Me too it looks very nice graphically and sounds like an interesting game overall.  
Also looking forward to Professor Layton and thats about it really.  Of course I want all the Dragon Quests, Final Fantasys etc. but there all a long way off from now.  Not much else to look forward to for some time on the DS so I'm glad I'm backed up with loads of AAA 360 games!

On topic, Altair's Chronicle's review on IGN says this game can be dusted 100% in 3 hours lol


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 7, 2008)

MaHe, please learn how to use spoiler tags.  Yellow ink isn't going to cut it. 

The game is alright, as others have said, it's holding me over till Apollo rules my DS for about 15 straight hours


----------



## loathsome (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone else get a freeze right where the first cut scene starts? I've tried three times now, It just freezes and I have to restart the DS.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 7, 2008)

A reason to turn on my DS again? Yay!


----------



## Truliche (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried it a bit and I liked it, it's a shame the DS doesn't have hardware texture filtering, 3D would look so great on the DS with filtered textures.

Gameplay was actually quite nice, not a killer app, but hey fun for a little while.


----------



## Kellicros (Feb 8, 2008)

How the hell do you unlock chests? I was blowing my arse off for a few minutes and I skipped them, this adds another annoying element to my list. Blow into the mic to unlock the chests, what the hell are they thinking? I think I will stop playing this game very soon, it is fun, but these mini-games of uber stupidity REALLY annoy me.


----------



## Popin (Feb 8, 2008)

I just finished the game. My only real complaint is that it was incredibly short, it didn't take me that long to beat it and the bad guy were really easy to defeat.


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 8, 2008)

finally
i wished it would come to the wii instead of the ds


----------



## Rayder (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(terminator99 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > On a personal note! I think its quite a good game.
> ...




That's about what I was thinking.  The game seems pretty easy to me, though I've only played about an hour's worth so far.
I've said it many times, but I may as well say it again.......I only really use the backlight codes myself.   Occasionally, I may use a cheat to get me past a place I may be stuck in a game, but then I turn the cheats off once I get past the "stuck" part.  I've seen absolutely no need to use any cheats in this game so far.  The only reason I maintain the cheat.dat is because is such an easy thing to do and I wanted to give something back to GBAtemp and its awesome community since I've gotten so much out of this place.  I don't do it to score brownie-points with anyone.  I just do it because I can.....and because it's ridiculously easy to do.....and because I have the personal webspace to host the file.

For me, a game doesn't have to be challenging to be fun (in fact, a game that is overly difficult just annoys me), it just has to keep me interested to see what happens next.  AC seems to fit that bill rather nicely. I'm enjoying it. I wanna see what happens next.  I'm gonna get some quality time on AC tomorrow (or rather, later today, as it stands now) because I don't have any other obligations to deal with like I have over the last few days.  Besides, with all the DS shovelware that has been released lately, this game almost seems like a AAA title in comparison.   I'm playing this one to the end.....which is a VERY rare thing for me to do.  In fact, most of you would probably be like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you knew what games I liked most and played all the way through.

What most of us on this forum would consider shovelware, others may consider some of the best on the system.  Truth be told, what many people consider great games on the DS, I consider garbage. That's why there ARE so many games out for the DS, diversity.......well that and the install-base potential for mega-profit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can understand some people's harsh opinions of many of the games on the DS, especially if they played the console or PC counterpart of a given game.  But I've learned to deal with the shortcomings of the DS a LONG time ago, and I accept them, so I tend to have lowered expectations for the games that come out on the DS as compared to a console or the PC.  If you use that logic, you will be disappointed a lot less and surprised and satisfied a lot more.


Just some food for thought....or at least the ramblings of a dude that drank over a gallon of beer tonight.


----------



## ViRGE (Feb 8, 2008)

It's unfortunate that the frame rate is so poor for this game. I love sidescrollers, I'd be all over a DS PoP-style game like a fly over dung, but I absolutely can't stand the chugging framerate. Games (this style of game in particuar) need to be smooth & fluid, otherwise you'll go mad trying to compensate for it. Even with all of its other problems, if they had just worked it a bit more to give it a smooth frame rate then I'd have nothing but nice words to say about the game.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I've been playing this game on my M3 Perfect SD and it has been running smooth.
> But whenever I get to the "Sewer Level" I come across a part where I have to blow into the mic to open a chest. Every time I get here my DS locks up.
> Has this been happening to anyone else? I can't see it being the M3's fault. It maybe a bug in the game I have.


Can anyone help me with this?
I have tried different roms already and that didn't help. I manage to jump by the first chests in the game but I am at the end of the game I no chose but to pass a chest.
It'll be such a waste of time to get right to the end of this game and not be able to play the last boss.

Any ideas on what can help? Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm expecting a Prince of Persia-esque game, have my expectations been fulfilled?


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah, fully


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 12, 2008)

I just wanted to continue the game and it started at an earlier point in the game. wtf


----------



## SkH (Mar 22, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just wanted to continue the game and it started at an earlier point in the game. wtf


After a checkpoint, tosave where youw as in the checkpoint, Pause then select exit. It will save your progress up to theCheckPoint. Nice trick, huh?


----------

